# Custom Spinning combo



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

15-30 lb St. Croix blank wrapped by Back River Rods. White and green to match rod. 5000 Shimano Stradic spooled with blue 50lb Jerry brown solid core. Used a hand full of times. 9/10 on cosmetics and mechanics just because it's gently used combo is perfect. Great for cobia, drum, or rockfish. Can email pics on request. $275 local area. (Hampton Roads)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Might want to give more blank info - What grade (SCII, SCIII, SCIV, SCV), length, model (Legend, Avid, etc.), lure range...

Sandcrab


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

7ft. SCII. Premier series. not sure lure range, but I've thrown from 1/2 to 5 oz with out issue. It slings an eel great and will rocket a 2 oz buck tail.


----------

